# prioritize, prioritization = προτεραιοποιώ, προτεραιοποίηση



## nickel (May 1, 2012)

Γνωστός νεολογισμός, αλλά ας καταγραφεί κιόλας.

*prioritize* [prʌɪˈɒrətʌɪz] (also *prioritise*)
_verb_ [with object]
*1* designate or treat (something) as being very or most important: _the department has failed to prioritize safety within the oil industry_
*2* determine the order for dealing with (a series of items or tasks) according to their relative importance: _age affects the way people prioritize their goals_
Derivatives: *prioritization*
ODE

Η πρώτη σημασία είναι «(α) δίνω προτεραιότητα σε κάτι, βάζω πάνω απ' όλα. (β) αναδεικνύω επαρκώς». Η δεύτερη είναι «ιεραρχώ, διαβαθμίζω τις προτεραιότητές μου». Σ' αυτή τη δεύτερη σημασία έχει προστεθεί τώρα το _*προτεραιοποιώ*_, με το ουσιαστικό _*προτεραιοποίηση*_. Σιγά μη γλιτώναμε.

Παραδείγματα:
όλες οι παραπάνω αιτίες πίεσης έχουν αντίκτυπο στον τρόπο με τον οποίο προτεραιοποιούν τα καθήκοντά τους
Βοηθά την επιχείρηση να γίνει πιο συστηματική στον τρόπο με τον οποίο προτεραιοποιεί, καταγράφει και υλοποιεί τις βελτιωτικές ενέργειες που προκύπτουν.
Προτεραιοποίηση επενδύσεων
η δικαιοσύνη και η προτεραιοποίηση στην κατανομή των δημοσίων δαπανών


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Ας βάλουμε εδώ με την ευκαιρία και την παρατήρηση πως η γραφή _*πρωτεραιοποίηση_ είναι λάθος.

ΥΓ Βέβαια, εάν προτεραιότητα είναι η ωραιοποίηση (πρβλ. προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις), θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για «προτωραιοποίηση».


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Τι απέγιναν τα έρμα _ιεραρχώ/ιεράρχηση_; (http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ιεραρχώ) Γιατί παροπλίστηκαν έτσι βάναυσα;
Ώρες ώρες έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα ελληνικά παραγκωνίζονται από τα ελληνικότροπα εξαιτίας ανθρώπων που γνωρίζουν καλύτερα την ξένη γλώσσα από τη μητρική τους. Γιατί, γμτ; Συμπαθάτε με, αλλά αυτό το ρήμα κι αυτό το ουσιαστικό δεν θα πάρει ποτέ ζωή από τα δικά μου χέρια :devil:


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι απέγιναν τα έρμα _ιεραρχώ/ιεράρχηση_;



Δεν πιστεύω ότι παροπλίστηκαν. Φαντάζομαι ότι ακόμα οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν τα _ιεραρχία, ιεραρχώ, ιεράρχηση_, αν και οι συγκεκριμένες σημασίες (της ταξινόμησης) και λέξεις μάς ήρθαν σαν μεταφραστικά δάνεια από τα γαλλικά (_ιεραρχώ < hiérarchiser_) όπως άλλωστε και την _προτεραιότητα_ τη φτιάξαμε για να αποδώσουμε τη γαλλική _priorité_. Τη φτιάξαμε καλά; Αν σκεφτούμε ότι ο _προτεραίος_ είναι ο χρονικά προηγούμενος και η _προτεραία_ είναι η παραμονή, ίσως να πούμε (όπως λέει και ο Κουμανούδης στη _Συναγωγή_ του) ότι η _προτερότητα_ θα ήταν πιο ταιριαστός σχηματισμός από την _προτεραιότητα_. Τώρα η _προτεραιοποίηση_ χειροτερεύει το κακό, αφού η σημασία του αγγλικού νεολογισμού ξεκινά από το ουσιαστικό _priority_, έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την ταξινόμηση / ιεράρχηση παρά με το «δίνω προτεραιότητα σε κάτι» (σημ. 1). Για αυτή την πρώτη σημασία θα άξιζε να φτιάξουμε την _προτεροποίηση_, αλλά το σωστό τέρας για τη 2η σημασία θα ήταν... *_προτεραιοτητοποίηση_. Τάδε έφη Φρανκενστάιν.

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

Κάθε φορά που βλέπω αυτή τη συζήτηση, θυμάμαι πόσες ώρες και συζητήσεις χρειάστηκα μέχρι να φτάσω αναγκαστικά στο posteriority =?= υστεραιότητα.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Αγαπητοί μου, αν προσπαθήσει να φτάσει κανείς στη ρίζα του προβλήματος, δηλαδή στη δημιουργία αυτών των περίεργων ρημάτων και ουσιαστικών, διαπιστώνει πως όλα ξεκινούν από την ανάγκη (που συχνά γίνεται μανία) να αποδοθούν ΟΛΑ με μία λέξη. Κουλ, σύντροφοι· υπάρχει και η ευλογημένη περίφραση. Κανείς δεν μας υποχρεώνει (νομίζω) να ακολουθούμε πια τόσο πιστά τη σύνταξη της γλώσσας που μεταφράζουμε. Κι ακόμα λιγότερο να το εφαρμόζουμε στον δικό μας, πρωτογενή λόγο, είτε προφορικό είτε γραπτό. Και σ' εκείνες τις περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποφευχθεί -βλέπε σχόλιο του δόκτορα, για παράδειγμα- πολλές φορές έχουμε τερατάκια. Ε, τι να κάνουμε, παιδιά μας είναι κι αυτά, θα τ' αγαπήσουμε! :laugh: Πάντως, όσο λιγότερα τόσο καλύτερα.

ΥΓ. Άσχετο, αλλά σχετικά σχετικό . Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες το _Ο νέος ρόλος του κράτους. Για μια ανανεωτική σοσιαλδημοκρατία,_ των Phipippe Aghion Alexandra Roulet από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις και, (ανεξάρτητα από το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου με το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να συμφωνεί ή να διαφωνεί) από το πρώτο ξεφύλλισμα διαπιστώνω με χαρά ότι οι κυρίες Ανθή Ξενάκη (μετάφραση) και Άννα Μαραγκάκη (επιμέλεια) προτίμησαν το _ευελιξία με ασφάλεια_ από το σιχαμερό *ευελφάλεια που πήγαν να μας καπελώσουν κάποιοι κάποια στιγμή. Εύγε!


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ΥΓ. Άσχετο, αλλά σχετικά σχετικό . Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες το _Ο νέος ρόλος του κράτους. Για μια ανανεωτική σοσιαλδημοκρατία,_ των Phipippe Aghion Alexandra Roulet από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις και, (ανεξάρτητα από το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου με το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να συμφωνεί ή να διαφωνεί) από το πρώτο ξεφύλλισμα διαπιστώνω με χαρά ότι οι κυρίες Ανθή Ξενάκη (μετάφραση) και Άννα Μαραγκάκη (επιμέλεια) προτίμησαν το _ευελιξία με ασφάλεια_ από το σιχαμερό *ευελφάλεια που πήγαν να μας καπελώσουν κάποιοι κάποια στιγμή. Εύγε!


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3594-glocal-flexicurity-%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%AE-%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B5%CE%BB%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%AE-%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CE%AE-%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BE%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%B5-%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι απέγιναν τα έρμα _ιεραρχώ/ιεράρχηση_; (http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ιεραρχώ) Γιατί παροπλίστηκαν έτσι βάναυσα; :devil:


Μπέρνι, η επόμενη άσκηση που έχεις να κάνεις είναι: Πώς θα πει «ιεραρχώ» ένας άθεος; :twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μπέρνι, η επόμενη άσκηση που έχεις να κάνεις είναι: Πώς θα πει «ιεραρχώ» ένας άθεος; :twit:




Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που δηλώνει ά-*θεος.* :twit::twit: ;););)

(Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει επειδή είναι άθεος, δε σημαίνει πως δεν έχει όσιο και ιερό :twit::twit::twit: )


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Πέρασες!


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, mate! 

Να σου κάνω κι ένα δωράκι;
http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/noplace.jpg ;);)


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Να σου κάνω κι ένα δωράκι;
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/noplace.jpg ;);)


Ευχαριστώ! Είμαι localhostόγατος! ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

Bump!

Οι λιτοί όροι *προτεραιοποιώ*, *προτεραιοποίηση* είναι καθιερωμένοι στην πιάτσα.
https://www.google.com/search?q="προτεραιοποίηση"


Τα παρακάτω στη βάση της ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα:
*προτεραιοτητοθετώ
*προτεραιοτητοθέτηση
*προτεραιοτητοθετημένο σύστημα

Δεν την ανανεώνουν ποτέ τη βάση;


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2013)

Δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα; Μα, είναι εξαιρετικοί ψαγμένοι γλωσσοδέτες;

Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου, την προτεραιότητά σου ποιος την προτεραιοτητοθέτησε; Ο προτεραιοτητοθέτης.


----------



## Themis (Aug 14, 2013)

sarant said:


> Καινούργιο κοσκινάκι μου, την προτεραιότητά σου ποιος την προτεραιοτητοθέτησε; Ο προτεραιοτητοθέτης.


Πολύ ευκολότερη η πάπια με τα παπιά. Αν πάντως επικρατήσουν οι ελετοϊκές απόψεις, οι μεταφραστές θα πρέπει να αξιώσουν να πληρώνονται με τον χαρακτήρα, όχι με τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2020)

Τώρα που οι νέοι αυτοί όροι καθιερώθηκαν και έχουν μπει στο wiktionary (βάλτε ορισμό!), στη lexigram, στο Χρηστικό λεξικό της Ακαδημίας και το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ (το ρήμα; πού είναι το ρήμα; πολλά παραδείγματα) και εκνευρίζουν και κάποιους με αντανακλαστικά Ρανταπλάν, πρέπει να θυμηθώ να ζητήσω να γίνει η διόρθωση στο γλωσσάρι της ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------

